# Ford F800



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I just bought a 1999 Ford F800 for the plowing/firewood business. It has the Cummins straight six which I have been told is a 5.9. It has an automatic tranny. Just wondering if the motor is basically the same as the one used in the Dodge pickups of that era. I'm looking to learn anything about the truck and the driveline. It has a 4-5 yard gravel dump on it, I plan to haul winter sand and firewood with it. I'm really hoping to set the side boards up a foot or two and get a two cords of loose thrown wood in there. I'll post a couple photos next week when I get it back to the ranch......


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

The engine is pretty much the same as in the Dodge pickups, but it will have a different power rating. Most likely less horsepower for better fuel efficiency and longevity. The transmission is probably an Allison. Look for the tag on the pass side of the case to see which model it is. The 545 was a popular one in these chassis, especially when used as a school bus.


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I happen to have the same truck as a service truck. Most likely 190 hp. Only problem I have had is exhaust manifold needed replaced. Also have been told not to had many power mods cuz it probably has what they call a 503 block. Think that's what the number is. Supposed to be a thin block. But all and all I like my truck .


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I tried it out the other day, but with it being empty it's hard to tell the power output. It went down the road pretty good, the turbo whine was noticeable in the cab. I really had no intention of getting one of these, but a friend offered it in trade on a piece of land and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

The one in the dodges are a "b" series this one is most likely a "c" series. Common problem on them is the lift pump.


----------

